# Rose Engine Turning



## YoYoSpin (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I went and did it...plunked down some big $'s for a rose engine lathe. Just got back in town from picking it up in St Louis, along with spending a couple of fine days with the manufacturer to kick the tires. Here's a photo of the first RE embellished item I've turned on this new contraption: 







And here's a photo album link to the little get together we had: http://www.yoyospin.com/RoseEngine/March2008/ ...too cool!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW...does that look awesome!!!  You can make some outstanding pieces with that!  It looks like it follows large template pieces that you stack.  Excellent!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 31, 2008)

That's just not fair. Your work was already outstanding and you've taken it even farther. Beautifuly done.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats Ed. The maker of that RE was at the SWAT Symposium here in Wichita FAlls, TX back in Oct 2007.  He was a vendor and I watched him off and on for 3 days. I even think he may have sold some while here. I look forward to seeing more of what you can make it do.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Darley (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed this is very nice but I think the Shark tooth is lost by the design maybe if you turn a Mother Earth blank first with the rose engine then cast it in clear PR then turn the blank again with the rose engine just an idea, very neat BTW I biulding one in MDF the same you got on your album


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with Serge that the shark tooth is very hard to see due to the design.
Absolutely outstanding shape though, cannot wait to see what is going to come off that new lathe Ed, money well spent![:0][]


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 31, 2008)

Bravo Ed! Can't wait to see what you do after really kicking the tires![8D]


----------



## JohnU (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats incredible!  If my wife sees this she will be asking for faucet, cabinet and door handles.... another tool to put on the "someday want list".  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, I can't hardly see the tooth.  The design is incredible.  I had no idea that could be done on a lathe!  How much does something like that set you back?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, the tooth is hard to see...that just happened to be a block that was drilled/tapped already and in my travel bag. Here's a link to the RE lathe manufacturer's site: http://roseengineturning.biz/content/view/17/32/


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 31, 2008)

Not that you need any ideas Ed for your work is always outstanding. But like the others I do not thing things floating in Pr is the thing with this but would look great is if you could layer colored PR and do a design around that. Maybe red white and blue. Or maybe put an embellishment close to the top. Look forward to some wild ideas as I am sure you will come up with. Congrads on the new toy.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 31, 2008)

Aboslutely beautiful work.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool, i'm in the process of finishing up my mdf rose engine lathe, that reminds me that i have to order that cutting frame this week!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome work ED! []


----------



## HawksFeather (Mar 31, 2008)

Truly beautiful work.  Just what I expect from you.  Thanks for posting the link to the pictures as well.  It was informative for me.

Jerry


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 31, 2008)

Holy crap! That's friggin' awesome, although I agree with Serge, you lost the detail of the casting in there.

I've been looking at ornamental mills for a while, and I think that'll be my next major purchase, but I think what I've been looking at and what you just bought are in two different leagues. I need to sell some yoyos if I'm going to keep up with you! I've been nipping at your heels and kind of following in your footsteps, and you've just made the decision final for me on the new purchase, that's just outstanding work, Ed! I love your style, and if I was going to emulate anyone's career in artistic turning, I think it'd be you! Okay, I need to go clean this stain off my nose now. Maybe if I just run it on the belt sander for a second... []

I wish we lived closer, I'd love to bring you donuts and coffee in exchange for Saturday apprentice lessons. I could pay in really interesting rotten and wormy wood for up close and personal direction and guidance! Oh yeah, I'm sure you'd love me showing up every weekend at the crack of dawn. Where you live, isn't the crack of dawn like 3:00 a.m. or something? Ok, maybe the crack of noonish.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 31, 2008)

Good investment ED! You did some dynamite stuff already  All those pieces on your web site are wonderfull.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Mar 31, 2008)

Karl,

You might be interested to know that one of the two guys who make the rose engine lathe I bought lives in Lake Ariel, PA...David Lindow. Here's his email address: dlindow@socantel.net


----------

